# Nashville Morel Hunting



## rmontgomery (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm new to mushroom hunting and it appears the season for morels in March-April. I have 60 plus acres that back up to long hunter state park and am looking for someone to come show my wife and I how to search and identify. Most likely some good opportunities for other species.


----------



## nashvillefunghi (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi there,

I've been foraging for two years. I've got good knowledge on basic stuff. There are lots of great choice edibles in the area, however, morels don't grow abundantly in Nashville. You have to get out of the basin. I'm happy to walk your land with you although now isn't the best time of year. I have been finding brown oyster mushrooms the past few weeks but we have another couple of months until the action really starts!

Shoot me an email if you're interested, I live about about 15 minutes from that park.

[email protected]


----------



## smalford31 (Feb 22, 2017)

I am from Indiana and want to come down to Tennessee to hunt - what month do they typically start to grow in northeastern Tennessee?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nashvillefunghi (Jan 25, 2017)

Last year they came the second week of March but its been very warm here- 80 on Friday! I'll hit the woods this weekend for sure. Please take a friend in East Tennessee- many hill folk will defend their spots! I may make the trip east in April but who knows. Elm is the primary tree here but further north into KY poplar is better. Hope that helps.


----------



## smalford31 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you for the info and I can appreciate defending mushroom turf! We are going to a friends property - would you mind letting me know if you find any this weekend. I want to make sure I don't come down too early and waste the trip - thanks for your help I really do appreciate


----------



## nashvillefunghi (Jan 25, 2017)

I will for sure.
I went on Wednesday to no avail but it's warmed up. It's supposed to get cold again on Saturday so I'm not expecting much but I'll let you know!

Good to have friends who don't mind us stomping about being mushroom zombies lol.


----------



## nashvillefunghi (Jan 25, 2017)

I went to two different spots and got some oysters but that was all. The high temps were followed by freezing temps so my guess is another two weeks, right on time lol.


----------



## smalford31 (Feb 22, 2017)

Great - thank you for the update. If you don't mind let me know when you start to see them. Thanks again


----------



## nashvillefunghi (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh when I find them I'll tell anyone who will listen!


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

Found six this weekend in Shelby Forest


----------



## getshook (Jan 3, 2017)

Went out last Saturday in the Jackson area and didn’t finad anything. Looking forward to this weekend for sure.


----------



## taibo (Mar 12, 2017)

"I’ve been foraging for two years. I’ve got good knowledge on basic stuff. There are lots of great choice edibles in the area, however, morels don’t grow abundantly in Nashville. You have to get out of the basin. I’m happy to walk your land with you although now isn’t the best time of year. I have been finding brown oyster mushrooms the past few weeks but we have another couple of months until the action really starts!"

What do you mean by "get out of the basin"? I'm in the Clarksville area so I'm curious to know if that includes me.


----------



## nashvillefunghi (Jan 25, 2017)

No. Clarksville is on the rim. It runs from about the edge of Nashville to past Lebanon and south almost to the Alabama border. It's a geological dome formation but actually, Nashville is lower in elevation significantly than the surrounding areas. That's part of why we flooded so badly some years ago. The soil in the basin is not what morels like. They prefer loamy soil and Nashville has lots of clay and stone without drainage. I have heard of random spots they've been found here but you really have to travel pretty far out of city limits to get the right soil. Hope that helps.


----------



## justgina01 (Apr 13, 2014)

This weekend will be a great time to look.. if the poplar leaves are the size of a mouses ear.. the morels are up!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

[video]https://youtu.be/cMXeHjJULHc[/video] subscribe @ Midwest Mushrooms


----------



## hmm (Mar 27, 2017)

We found several yesterday in Dickson County.


----------



## TNbluebird (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm new to Morel hunting this year. In Wilson/Rutherford County. I have not seen anything yet.


----------

